# Forum About Russia Culture and History  religion

## petite fleur

what religion is more spread in russia?
do people believe? in what?
is there lots of people that believe in god? what age range the most? 
what is faith to you?

----------


## net surfer

Well, I believe in the soul, the cock, the pussy, the small of a woman's back, the hanging curve ball, high fiber, good scotch, that the novels of Susan Sontag are self-indulgent, overrated crap. I believe Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone. I believe there ought to be a constitutional amendment outlawing Astroturf and the designated hitter. I believe in the sweet spot, soft-core pornography, opening your presents Christmas morning rather than Christmas Eve and I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days. 
Want to try to guess? Don't cheat ;)

----------


## VendingMachine

> what religion is more spread in russia?
> do people believe? in what?
> is there lots of people that believe in god? what age range the most? 
> what is faith to you?

 Most are non-believers. One would think that the majority of believers belong to the Russian Orthodox Church, but that's actually not true - indeed, the Russian Orthodox Churh has the largest congregation compared to all the other religions (Catholicism, Protestantism, Lutheranism, Presbyterianism, Buddhism, Judaism, Islam, a wide variety of pagan cults, you name it) but if you put all the other religions practiced in Russia together, they will actually outweigh the Russian Orthodox. Personally, I'm not religious.

----------


## Rtyom

Faith is what no one can live without.

----------


## Pioner

A lot of Russian in Russia are non-practicing Russian-Orthodox christians.

----------


## petite fleur

thanks to the ones that answered non-ironicaly 
so actually they would not practice as, for example young families with children that have their church where they go to, as in america and australia? 
why is that? what do you think?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I don't know guys, I personally think that Russia, compared to the West, is alot more religious practicing. Communism "banned" religion (i put it in quotes!!! Don't kill me yet!), but many, especially in the villages, still praciticed their religion (mainly Russian Orthodox). I have many Russian young friends who go to church regulary. 
Of course it is trending towards the West, where the young don't feel the need for religion...

----------


## DDT

There are a bunch of Russian churches around here and most of their clientele only speak Russian still. I know this for a fact because I attend their services occasionally because......well.. er.. there's a lot of hot chicks in there. 
and don't anyone ask me for my sources.

----------


## FL

I think to be religious is the rare exception and not the rule. I heard it is really about 3%.  http://ateism.ru/articles/sova01.htm
“
При изучении вопроса о конкретных формах религиозной практики, выяснилось, что подавляющее большинство лишь на словах заявляет о своей религиозности ("православности"). Например, в 1999 г. только 1% всех респондентов (3% назвавших себя верующими) сказали, что часто общаются со священниками, а 79% (61% верующих) ответили, что не общаются с ними никогда. В том же году полностью соблюдали пост только 4%, а 44% заявили, что никогда не раскрывали Библии. Поэтому исследователи постарались выделить категорию "настоящих", или "традиционных верующих". По их мнению, таковыми следует считать "лиц, которые: 1) идентифицируют себя как верующих; 2) верят в Бога, с которым можно вступить в личные отношения (а не "жизненную силу"); 3) считают себя православными и 4) или а) посещают церковь не реже раза в месяц, или б) часто молятся. Таких людей оказалось в 1996 году 6%, в 1999 году - 7%". Но "если же мы чуть ужесточим критерии и к нашим четырем добавим, например, регулярное причащение, или соблюдение поста, или прочтение хотя бы раз хотя бы одного Нового Завета, или отсутствие веры в астрологию и переселение душ, группа традиционных верующих вообще "исчезнет". 
К. Каарийнен и Д. Фурман делают вывод о том, что "слова "религиозное возрождение в России" могут употребляться только в кавычках. Это возрождение имеет самый поверхностный и "идеологический" характер, не затрагивая более глубоких слоев сознания". Авторы отмечают, что смешение конфессиональной и национальной идентичности, а также данные о соотношении "настоящих верующих" и тех, кто лишь на словах заявляет о своей приверженности православию, имеют особое значение для РПЦ.
“

----------


## VendingMachine

> There are a bunch of Russian churches around here and most of their clientele only speak Russian still. I know this for a fact because I attend their services occasionally because......

 Please please please don't draw your conclusions looking at the Russian diaspora at your part of the world - today's Russians *in Russia* are waaaaay different. Those of Russian descent are as alien to us today's Russians living in Russia as "proper" foreigners. The majority of Russians in Russia are non-believers and certainly do not go to church.

----------


## VendingMachine

> I don't know guys, I personally think that Russia, compared to the West, is alot more religious practicing. Communism "banned" religion (i put it in quotes!!! Don't kill me yet!), but many, especially in the villages, still praciticed their religion (mainly Russian Orthodox). I have many Russian young friends who go to church regulary. 
> Of course it is trending towards the West, where the young don't feel the need for religion...

 What you mean trending? It would be trending if there had been a lot of people going to church once and now not so many, but the thing is there have never been many people going to church in Russia anyway and now there are certainly not as many (in per capita terms) than, for instance, in Norway, where I got the shock of my life when I saw what looked to me as crowds of church goers. In Russia hardly anyone ever goes to church, definately less that 1% of the entire population. Some funny friends you've got, kalinka, I would be hard pressed to point out anyone who goes to church at all let alone regularly. And those few who do tend to be mostly the artsy-fartsy crowd - but they don't really believe, they are there cos it's suddenly "in". 
P.S. I certainly know more people who would rather shout Hare Krishna all day than go to a Russian Orthodox church.

----------


## petite fleur

from all of you that replied, who believes in god?

----------


## Pioner

> from all of you that replied, who believes in god?

 Good question. There are some who does, for sure. Majority pretend. I mean they believe they are chrisians, but they are too busy to go to church regulary, to pray (some of them do not know how to do that properly), so they declare that, on Russian Christmas they may go to Church to watch performence, but that is it. 
Yes, they may care a cross on their neck. Still does not make the true believer. 
DDT is a sample. Go to church to pick up chicks. What was about adultary in the Bible?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by petite fleur  from all of you that replied, who believes in god?   Good question. There are some who does, for sure. Majority pretend. I mean they believe they are chrisians, but they are too busy to go to church regulary, to pray (some of them do not know how to do that properly), so they declare that, on Russian Christmas they may go to Church to watch performence, but that is it. 
> Yes, they may care a cross on their neck. Still does not make the true believer. 
> DDT is a sample. Go to church to pick up chicks. What was about adultary in the Bible?

 Pioner, A) Don't take everything DDT says literally, he is a master of sarcasm and has a black belt in irony. Take his post for the humoristic value they have. I thought his post was hilarious!  
B) Please do not speak for the forum about what we believe we are, whether we go to church and whether we know how to pray. You have no insight to that information. Let us speak for ourselves.  
To answer the post: I am not religious, but I believe in God. 
VM: Your Norwegian shock is, to me, somewhat baffling. In Norway churches are closing down due to the lack of attendence. Unless you were in Norway on a particular religious holiday (like Easter), where most school children are required to attend church ceremony (we have state religion), you won't see the types of crowds compared to Russia (or at least of that I have seen of Russia, which is limited, I agree).  
Maybe I just had a bas sample of Russians, that 30% of them go to church regulary. It can happen.

----------


## JJ

> who believes in god?

 I am an atheist.

----------


## FL

> Originally Posted by petite fleur  who believes in god?   I am an atheist.

 I am an atheist too.

----------


## Sergius

I'm an Orthodox Christian. 
Yes, the number of active believers is quite small. However it grows, and more people, including young, become serious about the faith.

----------


## CTPEKO3A

I am Christian, too and not ashamed of it.

----------


## Moongazer

> who believes in god?

 I consider myself an agnostic, and believe in the probability of a supreme being, but it's something very, _very_ incomprehensible to us.  I don't practice anything related to organized religon.  The concept is an entirely human-made.   My only serious beef with some religons are these ideas being tossed around that the earth is only a few thousand years old . . . . . sorry, I just have an extremely difficult time accepting this.    ::

----------


## Pioner

> I am Christian, too and not ashamed of it.

 there is nothing in it to be ashamed of.

----------


## Pioner

> Pioner, A) Don't take everything DDT says literally, he is a master of sarcasm and has a black belt in irony. Take his post for the humoristic value they have. I thought his post was hilarious!

 Good, but I really know some guys here who says they are believers and they go to church to pick up chicks. Really. And they said that they are more moral then I am.  ::    

> B) Please do not speak for the forum about what we believe we are, whether we go to church and whether we know how to pray. You have no insight to that information. Let us speak for ourselves.

 We discussed here major religion in Russia. There was a period of my life when I was about to join Russian Orthodox Church. I have a lot of friends who are Russian and religious, I do have inside view.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> We discussed here major religion in Russia. There was a period of my life when I was about to join Russian Orthodox Church. I have a lot of friends who are Russian and religious, I do have inside view.

 OK, so I misunderstood you, because you misundertsood the question. The question was who on this forum were Religious. And you say that "here" (i.e. forum) people pretend to be christian, whence you meant Russia.

----------


## saibot

I don't consider myself an atheist, but I sure hope there is someone up there.  Otherwise we are hurtling through space at 66,000 miles per hour, and no one is in control.  Makes you feel all warm inside, doesn't it?

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  We discussed here major religion in Russia. There was a period of my life when I was about to join Russian Orthodox Church. I have a lot of friends who are Russian and religious, I do have inside view.    OK, so I misunderstood you, because you misundertsood the question. The question was who on this forum were Religious. And you say that "here" (i.e. forum) people pretend to be christian, whence you meant Russia.

 maybe my English is THAT bad   ::   
but I still do not see anything in original post:   

> what religion is more spread in russia?
> do people believe? in what?
> is there lots of people that believe in god? what age range the most? 
> what is faith to you?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Read your post again  ::    

> [quote:6f64wl6y]petite fleur wrote:	
> from all of you that replied, who believes in god?

 
Good question. There are some who does, for sure. Majority pretend. I mean they believe they are chrisians, etc....[/quote:6f64wl6y]

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I don't consider myself an atheist, but I sure hope there is someone up there.  Otherwise we are hurtling through space at 66,000 miles per hour, and no one is in control.  Makes you feel all warm inside, doesn't it?

 I believe that is called Agnostic. There is no proof either way, so how can you say for sure He is there? Agnostic.

----------


## saibot

I like that word.  It sounds cool.  Agnostic.  Agnostic.  Agnostic.    ::

----------


## petite fleur

it's ok kalinka, pioner gave her opinion on how generaly looks like from her perspective

----------


## CTPEKO3A

> it's ok kalinka, pioner gave her opinion on how generaly looks like from her perspective

 He is a boy. I think.

----------


## VendingMachine

> VM: Your Norwegian shock is, to me, somewhat baffling. In Norway churches are closing down due to the lack of attendence.

 Well, you should know better but I saw what I saw - crowds of people.    

> Unless you were in Norway on a particular religious holiday (like Easter),

 No, no holiday.    

> where most school children are required to attend church ceremony (we have state religion)

 This is truly sad. (IMHO, of course)   

> you won't see the types of crowds compared to Russia

 In Russia you won't see any crowds at all, while in Norway the police even had to seal off a few streets and I saw them make arrests (they're bloody good at using their truncheons, I must say).    

> or at least of that I have seen of Russia, which is limited, I agree

 I don't think you've been to Russia at all, _min kjaere ven_, but I do think that you like to spin a lot   ::  .

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by petite fleur  it's ok kalinka, pioner gave her opinion on how generaly looks like from her perspective   He is a boy. I think.

 I am not a boy for many years already.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> you won't see the types of crowds compared to Russia
> 			
> 		  In Russia you won't see any crowds at all, while in Norway the police even had to seal off a few streets and I saw them make arrests (they're bloody good at using their truncheons, I must say).

  LOL! You are telling me that our police arrested church goers, and beat them up with truncheons? They had to seal off streets to let the church goers go outside? Man, which Norway did you go to? Can you tell me your specific whereabouts?   

> or at least of that I have seen of Russia, which is limited, I agree
> 			
> 		  I don't think you've been to Russia at all, _min kjaere ven_, but I do think that you like to spin a lot   .

 min kj

----------


## petite fleur

oh sorry, i thought you're a female...   ::

----------


## petite fleur

oops

----------


## VendingMachine

> LOL! You are telling me that our police arrested church goers, and beat them up with truncheons?

 Yes, but not for the "crime" of attending church, but because they had started a fight with some vietnamese fruit vendours.  

> They had to seal off streets to let the church goers go outside?

 They did so to protect them from the motorists and the motorists from them. It was a huge, rampaging crowd of religious zealots. 

> Man, which Norway did you go to? Can you tell me your specific whereabouts?

 The horribly cold and inhospitable one, smelling of herring and cheap sex. Narvik. 
[quote]min kj

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Man, which Norway did you go to? Can you tell me your specific whereabouts?
> 			
> 		  The horribly cold and inhospitable one, smelling of herring and cheap sex. Narvik.

 I know that smell, I lived there for three years! Maybe it was me, can you tell me when you were there? If it was between 1996 and 1999, bingo! Also, do you remember the dates? Was it during Vinterfest Uka? A "beating" by Police in Narvik is a rare occurance, believe me, I can do a quick search in the newspaper archives to find out what the Taliban you are talking about!    

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  LOL! You are telling me that our police arrested church goers, and beat them up with truncheons?   Yes, but not for the "crime" of attending church, but because they had started a fight with some vietnamese fruit vendours.

  So which church was it? There are many churches in Narvik, was it the one on Frydenlund side, that is the biggest. One of my Russian friends lived on top of the Methodological one, but I can hardly see that one as a big angry crowd gatherer.    

> They had to seal off streets to let the church goers go outside?
> 			
> 		  They did so to protect them from the motorists and the motorists from them. It was a huge, rampaging crowd of religious zealots.

  Which street? Gate 1, Gate 2? Those are the main streets.  
[quote=VendingMachine][quote]min kj

----------


## VendingMachine

> I know that smell, I lived there for three years! Maybe it was me, can you tell me when you were there? If it was between 1996 and 1999, bingo!

 No, actually, it was 2002 I think.   

> Also, do you remember the dates? Was it during Vinterfest Uka?

 No, it was late october I think.  

> A "beating" by Police in Narvik is a rare occurance, believe me,

 Well, I don't. OK, a mass beating probably indeed is a rare, almost freak occurance, but you can't deny that loads of people are mistreated on the motorways on a regular basis.   

> I can do a quick search in the newspaper archives to find out what the Taliban you are talking about!

 Sure, you could do a search, you could even talk to the chaps who run the paper there, but what's the point? In Norway no idiot trusts what they write in the papers - all of the papers in Norway are controlled by either by the gov't or some mob. Neither can be trusted. Cock and bull due to coverups is the only news the people get.   

> Have you ever heard the Danish speak?

 Not only have I heard them speak, I myself actually speak quite a bit of Danish. The most beautiful language in the world, Danish.   

> Do you know any foreigner become fluent within a year? I would like to meet that person!

 Yes, I actually do. A Hungarian lady who became fluent in Russian in under a year. Can you meet her? Well, what makes you sure she would like to meet _you_?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Well, I don't. OK, a mass beating probably indeed is a rare, almost freak occurance, but you can't deny that loads of people are mistreated on the motorways on a regular basis.

 Watch me: I DENY IT! This is getting pointless, you are obviously taking the truth, letting it marinate in lye for three days and then boil the hell out of it, so to make it somewhat edible. But you just get Lutefisk. Still don't remember which roads or church?   

> I can do a quick search in the newspaper archives to find out what the Taliban you are talking about!
> 			
> 		  Sure, you could do a search, you could even talk to the chaps who run the paper there, but what's the point? In Norway no idiot trusts what they write in the papers - all of the papers in Norway are controlled by either by the gov't or some mob. Neither can be trusted. Cock and bull due to coverups is the only news the people get.

 It is actually fun to argue with you VM, because you are so eccentric. Next you will try to persuade me to think that whale-killing is actually something bad!   ::  I think you are mixing Norwegian press with Russian.   

> Have you ever heard the Danish speak?
> 			
> 		  Not only have I heard them speak, I myself actually speak quite a bit of Danish. The most beautiful language in the world, Danish.

 Well, good on you! Why Danish? Were you attracted by its beauty or was it the Gammel Dansk which was more compelling?   ::     

> Do you know any foreigner become fluent within a year? I would like to meet that person!
> 			
> 		  Yes, I actually do. A Hungarian lady who became fluent in Russian in under a year. Can you meet her? Well, what makes you sure she would like to meet _you_?

  Nice! You know one (1) person! Now lets extrapolate that to all foreigners and make them meet that standard, is that so?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Watch me: I DENY IT! This is getting pointless, you are obviously taking the truth, letting it marinate in lye for three days and then boil the hell out of it, so to make it somewhat edible.

 OK, have it your own way - I saw what I saw, *you can't deny what I saw with my own eyes*. Doesn't change things for me - you live in a brutal, barbarian police state and I feel sorry for you that you don't notice it.   

> Next you will try to persuade me to think that whale-killing is actually something bad!

 Actually, I don't think that whale hunting is bad while killing cows is OK. The whale is just an animal, it can be hunted. I see eye to eye on this one with the Norwegians.   

> I think you are mixing Norwegian press with Russian.

 I don't read Russian papers - they give me bad gas.   

> Well, good on you! Why Danish?

 I can't explain that rationally - I just love the sound of it. How can you explain why you like what you like?   

> Were you attracted by its beauty or was it the Gammel Dansk which was more compelling?

 I was attracted by its beauty. I also find female Danish voices extremely erotic. So maybe I like it on that score. Whatever.   

> Nice! You know one (1) person! Now lets extrapolate that to all foreigners and make them meet that standard, is that so?

 I just gave you an example of one particular person, I know more people, 4 or 5, probably more - that Hungarian lady had a roommate from France (!) and she too was fluent in about a year, there was this Welsh guy taught by my next-door neigbour, a uni professor, there were others, I just don't see the point of listing them all here. Why don't you come out with it - you've never been to Russia for that long.\ 
P.S. Why did you change your avatar? I'm so disoriented now.

----------


## saibot

> I was attracted by its beauty. I also find female Danish voices extremely erotic. So maybe I like it on that score. Whatever.

 That's a VERY extreme word.  Voices really do *that* to you? 
PS.  Never do a google image search of this word.   ::

----------


## ST

I will do image search RIGHT NOW! ^_^

----------


## VendingMachine

> That's a VERY extreme word.  Voices really do *that* to you?

 Yes, they do, and the fly in my pants will swear to that.   

> PS.  Never do a google image search of this word.

 Whatcha mean never do a google search? Are you one of those Mordan likes to refer to as smurfs?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Watch me: I DENY IT! This is getting pointless, you are obviously taking the truth, letting it marinate in lye for three days and then boil the hell out of it, so to make it somewhat edible.   OK, have it your own way - I saw what I saw, *you can't deny what I saw with my own eyes*. Doesn't change things for me - you live in a brutal, barbarian police state and I feel sorry for you that you don't notice it.

  Of course I can deny what you saw! After all, you deny that I lived in Russia for a year!   

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Nice! You know one (1) person! Now lets extrapolate that to all foreigners and make them meet that standard, is that so?   I just gave you an example of one particular person, I know more people, 4 or 5, probably more - that Hungarian lady had a roommate from France (!) and she too was fluent in about a year, there was this Welsh guy taught by my next-door neigbour, a uni professor, there were others, I just don't see the point of listing them all here. Why don't you come out with it - you've never been to Russia for that long.\

  Can't I just claim to be stupid and/or slacker? Wouldn't that still put me in Russia for a year?   

> P.S. Why did you change your avatar? I'm so disoriented now.

  Entirely designed to disorient you. Prove to me that you are Russian by identifying from which films these 4 characters come from. 2 of them are real easy. See if you have a Big Russian Soul.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

> Originally Posted by saibot  That's a VERY extreme word.  Voices really do *that* to you?   Yes, they do, and the fly in my pants will swear to that.

 Information SO not needed.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> After all, you deny that I lived in Russia for a year!

 Because I have grounds, OK.   

> Prove to me that you are Russian by identifying from which films these 4 characters come from. 2 of them are real easy. See if you have a Big Russian Soul.

 None of the faces in your avatar look familiar to me. Actually, I don't watch that many Russian films. I think they are mostly boring. I prefer British films. But that doesn't make me less Russian than I am. So there.

----------


## ST

*kalinka_vinnie*-i know 3 of 4 this films  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> *kalinka_vinnie*-i know 3 of 4 this films

 I assume the 4th unknown one is the bottom right, or top left?  ::

----------


## ST

top left...bottom right is my favorite movie...  ::

----------


## FL

Being based on list in KV's topic  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=6276
I think the movies are: 
1. 2.
3. 4. 
1. А зори здесь тихие (though this actress looks the same in few movies).
2. Собачье сердце.
3. 17 мгновений весны.
4. Кин-дза-дза (It is very dark to discern something but the dark is most characteristic for "Kin-dza-dza").

----------


## petite fleur

the ones that chat in this topic, did you all answered the question about religion?
and do you believe in god?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Being based on list in KV's topic  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=6276
> I think the movies are: 
> 1. 2.
> 3. 4. 
> 1. А зори здесь тихие (though this actress looks the same in few movies).
> 2. Собачье сердце.
> 3. 17 мгновений весны.
> 4. Кин-дза-дза (It is very dark to discern something but the dark is most characteristic for "Kin-dza-dza").

 not bad, not bad! But number four is wrong... it is Formula Lyubvi! Impressed me with the first one though... you actually remembered! Actually that very scene (when she sees her "love" for the first time and is in complete shock) is my favorite of all time... undescribable! 
Petite: What about you, answer your own question? Do you believe in God?

----------


## Dillen

I heard on a radio broadcast, that Australia is like 95% (or some high percentile) non-believers.
...... 
I'm a Christian (Pentecostal demonination) and I cannot see how so many people, whether in America, Russia, Australia, or anywhere else, can not look into their heart and see God.  (just my opinion) 
And I agree with someone, whoever said that most people who say that they are Christians are actually faking it.  A sure fire way to distinguish between real Christians and fake Christians in a church.  Watch the altar.  If someone goes up to pray, God is real to them.  If someone else goes up to pray with them, to help them..  that person is a real Christian.  The people who walk by without being bothered to help..  most of the time, they're not serious about their faith and could even be said to be fake. 
A pastor once told me, if you are looking for a real Christian to date, to watch the altar.  When the service is over, the girls who stand around talking about where they and their friends are going to eat at after they leave..  (don't pick them because their hearts are selfish and shallow).  The ones that goes to help pray for someone at the altar (pick them because their hearts are selfless and serious). 
-Just a helpful thought-

----------

